# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Поделитесь патчами для 1с КА 2.4.14.164

## PandaStudio

У кого есть доступ к патчам, поделитесь пожалуйста.. А то прям беда.

1с КА 2.4.14.164 для этой версии

----------

